# "Snake oil salesmen" in the form of those offering cures for loneliness



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

As a result of the pandemic lockdowns a significant number of people in the UK are either saying they are lonely, or being reported as being potentially lonely, (about 5 million was the figure I thought I heard on the radio last night).

"Cures for loneliness", or at least measures you might wish to follow in order to reduce the stress caused by the loneliness were being suggested, and I know its well meaning, but being unable to walk into a bar and order a beer from bar staff usually good at making you feel welcome, and show interest in whatever might be bothering you just cant be replicated can it, or even the comfort of being around a group of people out enjoying themselves!

Here are some of the more sensible measures they're offering:
https://www.mentalhealth.org.uk/coronavirus/loneliness-during-coronavirus

_What to do if you are feeling lonely _​
_Try calling a friend, family member, health professional or counsellor to talk about your feelings.  _
_You could also contact a professional organisation (known for caring) if you need someone to talk to. _
_Join an online group or class that focuses on something you enjoy – that could be anything from an online exercise class, book club etc.  _
_Consider going for short walks in public places (while keeping a two metre distance).  _
_This is a challenging and sometimes lonely time, but it will pass. There will be lots of hugs, shared pots of tea, parties and celebrations in the future. For now, let’s be as kind as possible to ourselves and others. _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

I recognized early-on that I am one of the rare few who have thoroughly enjoyed this world (and life) since Covid made it's debut.

Less people, less traffic, quieter, less pollution, no seeing inconsiderate people who are sick and running around town spreading it around, I love it.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recognized early-on that I am one of the rare few who have thoroughly enjoyed this world (and life) since Covid made it's debut.
> 
> Less people, less traffic, quieter, less pollution, no seeing inconsiderate people who are sick and running around town spreading it around, I love it.


Do you know, I mean this in the best possible way, but do you think you might need to see a doctor about the "loves pandemic lockdown syndrome" you're obviously suffering from, to see if there is anything to be done about it, "when the shackles come off, and you're plunged into despair"  ?!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Do you know, I mean this in the best possible way, but do you think you might need to see a doctor about the "loves pandemic lockdown syndrome" you're obviously suffering from, to see if there is anything to be done about it, "when the shackles come off, and you're plunged into despair"  ?!


What kind of doctor?


----------



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> What kind of doctor?


Not a witch doctor but maybe a therapist could be needed somewhere down the line, as all these poor people start emerging again back into the daylight!


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recognized early-on that I am one of the rare few who have thoroughly enjoyed this world (and life) since Covid made it's debut.
> 
> Less people, less traffic, quieter, less pollution, no seeing inconsiderate people who are sick and running around town spreading it around, I love it.



I understand what your saying and no, you don't need therapy. 

I think you feel as I do.
I hate this virus, I hate the sickness and death.

But it's a reality and since in our area there is less people, less noise, less pollution our area has become more quiet and that's peaceful.

Nothing wrong with enjoying that aspect of the pandemic.

We will be overjoyed when this virus is overcome and will adjust back to our before pandemic lives, perhaps with a few adjustments in the way we used to do things.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I understand what your saying and no, you don't need therapy.
> 
> I think you feel as I do.
> I hate this virus, I hate the sickness and death.
> ...


I'm with you on all, Becky.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 19, 2020)

Although a seeing a witch doctor might be interesting, but Africa is on my do not fly to list.  Oh, wait, everywhere is on my do not fly to list.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with you on all, Becky.


Okay, I'll come and join you two.....wait a minute, that won't work either, never mind I can join you (metaphorically speaking), and enjoy the blue skies free of vapour trails, clear roads, less air pollution, government statements on Covid situation to see if there is any change there, up or down as you prefer, and if we do have to encounter anyone at the supermarket at least they'll be in orderly queues, and not too many hanging around inside.     !


----------



## gennie (Nov 19, 2020)

Not everyone understands that there is a difference between being alone and being lonely.  

Being your own best friend often keeps loneliness at bay.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> Not everyone understands that there is a difference between being alone and being lonely.
> 
> Being your own best friend often keeps loneliness at bay.


Maybe those new to the experience feel the pangs of loneliness a little more?      .


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recognized early-on that I am one of the rare few who have thoroughly enjoyed this world (and life) since Covid made it's debut.
> 
> Less people, less traffic, quieter, less pollution, no seeing inconsiderate people who are sick and running around town spreading it around, I love it.


Yes, indeed! Rather than feeling lonely, many of us are glad we can live in isolation without being thought of as weird. To those who ARE feeling lonely, remember that this situation is temporary and just be glad you are still alive and healthy (so many aren't), and stop feeling sorry for yourself.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 19, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, indeed! Rather than feeling lonely, many of us are glad we can live in isolation without being thought of as weird. To those who ARE feeling lonely, remember that this situation is temporary and just be glad you are still alive and healthy (so many aren't), and stop feeling sorry for yourself.


Is loneliness always feeling sorry for oneself, or maybe just a natural feeling to have if you've not lived alone before?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Is loneliness always feeling sorry for oneself, or maybe just a natural feeling to have if you've not lived alone before?


 I know I sound unsympathetic, I'm not really, I just think that people should be more aware of how dependent they are on others. Under normal circumstances, those of us who are perfectly happy with our own company are considered strange, because we don't need other people.


----------



## gennie (Nov 19, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Maybe those new to the experience feel the pangs of loneliness a little more?      .


It helps to anticipate something pleasant that might happen tomorrow rather than dwelling on yesterdays.  Plan to spoil yourself a little tomorrow.


----------

